# turning wet wood rusting my lathe



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

so i went out tonight to a black oak tree that had fallen and cut a log then sawed it in half,rounded it on the bandsaw then chucked it up and had some fun turning it
then i wiped off the shavings and there was light rust lol
i guess i should have treated the bare metal first huh?
the lessons we learn with time i guess

definately not finished but started
i guess i need to let it dry then finish turning it right?
Black Oak and it stinks


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

A bottle of car wax or a can of floor wax will fix you up.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Oak is one of the worst about rusting the lathe. I wipe the lathe down with WD40 before starting. I wipe off the bed frequently during the turning and never, never leave the stuff sitting on the lathe for any length of time. Then when finished another wipe down with WD-40.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I do not worry about rusty ways while turning wet wood. I do cover ways when wet sanding. Keep, ways coated with Johnson’s paste wax helps prevent rust. I just leave a light coat of wax on ways. Movement of the tool rest base and tailstock over the ways takes care of wiping off wax without crud build up. I apply couple of times a month.

Do the same for my bandsaw table after each use.

Notice ways, tool rest, tools and fingers turn black when turning wet woods that have a lot of tannic acid or tannin in them. I know tannic acid or tannin eat whatever rust inhibitor you use. 

Have an unheated/air conditioned shop, and live in a high humidity area. I have tried almost every rust prevention/inhibitor product on the market. My latest product is Corrosion Stop which works if apply every time you use the machine. Corrosion stop leaves a film coating on surfaces. Can be brush off when removing chips and dust, or sliding tool rest & tailstock over the ways. Same when using my bandsaw sled, fence, or miter gauge on bandsaw, also where sweaty hands tough BS table. 

Several months ago after reading a prevent and clean rust threads on a message board. Back to cleaning with WD-40, steel wool, wipe off, and apply wax. Keeping wax on surfaces cuts down fuzzy butt cleanings. 

So try waxing up before use!


----------



## mike s (Dec 26, 2010)

^
thats a lot of 'ways'


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

ya think?????????


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

I recently attended a John Jordan demo and, like John Lucas, he is a big proponent of wd40 on the ways before and after use. Of course that could just be a Tennessee thing. :laughing:

We turned a bunch of white oak bowls last year as a club project and I swear I could see the lathe rusting as I was roughing them out.

John


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

*What's Inside WD-40? Superlube's Secret Sauce*

http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/magazine/17-05/st_whatsinside

If it works for you continue using it. 
I have used it too, and still use it to clean off rust. Got so wound about them ways and bandsaw table forgot all about my big and little drill press tables. 

Have used light coat of mineral oil by itself too.

Find Johnson’s paste wax last little longer between applications, and prevents rust from starting. My light cost of wax does not give me black crud on bottom of headstock, tool rest and tailstock.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

jdixon said:


> We turned a bunch of white oak bowls last year as a club project and I swear I could see the lathe rusting as I was roughing them out.
> 
> John


 that was what happened to me too while turning this bowl and kept wiping off shavings but i kept seeing brown spots on the ways


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

I agree with John WD40 been using it for years on the ways and no rust.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

I would not worry about a little surface rust, that just gives you another reason to lightly caress, fondle, and overall make love, to your machine.


Sometimes, my machine love needs a cigarette after climatic finish.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

H. A. S. said:


> Sometimes, my machine love needs a cigarette after climatic finish.


lol :laughing::laughing:


----------

